# Tom Barr's Mist Co2 diffusion



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

I am looking to try a setup like what Tom suggests.

I was wondering if I could use the Rio Power reactor ( sold at Aqua Botanic ) and then modify it for the Venturi loop and burp tube.

Here is a pic ( hopefully ).

Thank you!

Jeremy


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, Robert at aquabotanic used to make Barr's venturi loop CO2 devices. Maybe you could contact him.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

He did not make them, I did.
I sold external reactors to Robert before having a falling out.
He now (?) sells the Plant Guild.

I sold an old design of internals at the bequest of another vendor, Florida driftwood.

The design I have for the internal is on the BarrReport.com and is available to everyone for free. That works better than any other internal diffuser with a powerhead etc. It also only cost you 3$ to make it and about 15 minutes once you have a rio powerhead.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Tom!

1 more question. Where and or what do you suggest for the chamber of the reactor? It appears to be clear acrylic and I was wondering what I can use for it!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Did you read the site?
It explains what and where to get the tube, see www.viewtainer.com
They sell them at various plastic stores like TAP Plastics, Orchard Hardware supply etc.

Cost 1.99$

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

no, haven't read the site in it's entirety. I glanced over it yesterday, but didn't do my homework...sorry!!

Thank you for the time and response Tom!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> He did not make them, I did.
> I sold external reactors to Robert......
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Tom,

I'm sorry for getting it bass ackwards! My memory gland just doesn't work well.

I apologize.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Left C, no sweat. No need to apologize.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Tom,

Last question I hope!!!

I have a 75g tank. Would I be better off using 2 smaller setups or 1 larger one?

I guess I would use 2 rio 50's if doing the small setup or a 180 if the larger. May I ask what size viewtainer you would suggest for the small and large setup? ( I only want to get things right, don't want to redo things later! )

I am sorry for my newbieish questions...

Jeremy


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd go with two smaller ones personally, I was able to do it with a maxi jet and more flow, about 200-250GHP with a single on a 75 I had at one point.

They are very easy to use.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

